
Planet TinkerPop: Community-driven site aimed at advancing graph technology - espeed
http://www.planettinkerpop.org/
======
okram
I've noticed so many misconceptions over the years about Gremlin, that I was
excited to be able to write
[http://www.planettinkerpop.org/#gremlin](http://www.planettinkerpop.org/#gremlin).

